# A Predator-Proof Chicken Run. Frustrated Dog! Pics!



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

I Finally let the chicks out in their predator-proof run...

Flight netting covers the top, preventing fly-outs as well as hawks:










2x4 dog wire bent in an "L" shape and laid on the ground and tied to the chicken wire prevents dig-under predation:










Happy and SAFE chicks:










A Very Frustrated Chicken-Killer. He has over 20 confirmed adult chicken kills, including several large roosters:


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like one of my wiener dogs!

Mine would kill the cat and the squirrels, if they got the chance-- I'm going to have to make sure the chickens are in Fort Knox, when we get them.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

yep, I always say my chicken pen has to be Lab strong and Chihuahua tight

My little guy has 5 kills under his little harness and most outweighed him.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm,I wonder,could a **** climb up & go thru that top netting?


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Amazing...I have a *weenie dog* lol and she also has left many dead chickens in her wake!!! She LOVES to chase, catch , kill and any other form of torment fowl. My only saving grace is that we have Geese.....and they have at least taught her that birds will fight back.
Love the pen, that is really great !!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That's a really, REALLY nice setup, Boleyz. Looks like it will keep the chickies safe. Good job.

NeHi


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> Hmmm,I wonder,could a **** climb up & go thru that top netting?


It doesn't matter, because I shut them in the coop at night. The coop is ****-proof


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ohhhh, seeing that dog reminds me of two of our mini dachshunds who caught and killed a chick that wandered through their fencing and into the dog yard, away from it's mama hen a couple years ago. Made me physically sick to watch them rip it apart and eat it, and they were NOT giving it up to me, either. Looks like a nice pen set up! I might have to take a page from your book and copy some of the ideas for our chicken pen. Jan in Co


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I practice poultry aversion therapy. Worked with my dogs in the past. We've gotten 5 new dogs since my best bud passed away before Christmas. All of them (3 weener dogs, a chiweenie, and a wired terrier) thought chickens was a great way to spend time... till I spent a little 'quality' time with them, 

Your current setup is surefire safe for small dogs... but big dogs, if you have that kind of problem, might be able to get over the welded wire section. I've got to where, when I'm building 'safe pens', I combine the welded wire all the way to the top, combined with chicken wire (and sometimes hardware cloth on doors, for extra protection). They can never be too safe.

Good work!!!


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

*Nice Job!*


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good Job! Looks like you will have happy chickens now :goodjob:


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

texican said:


> I practice poultry aversion therapy. Worked with my dogs in the past. We've gotten 5 new dogs since my best bud passed away before Christmas. All of them (3 weener dogs, a chiweenie, and a wired terrier) thought chickens was a great way to spend time... till I spent a little 'quality' time with them,
> Good work!!!


Yes, I think I know a version of that.
I have a Chow that thought it was a good idea to take a mouthful of tail feathers from a duck "I" was holding. 
We had a talk that lasted 3 days. 
The other 2 dogs were paying attention when we were having our discussions.

Dundee (the chow) looks the other way now when they come around.
He has even been challenged by a couple of Muscovy over porch space and he just goes away or ignores them.

Run area looks good.

How high is predation in your area?
Big dogs that like a challenge is always a good defense.
Not liking to eat the neighbor kids is also a plus.
Even "NOT" tasting them a little is even better.
It takes "quality" time as Texican said.
Even for a Weinie. We have had 3 and I know how they are.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

This is one my biggest fears as a new chicken owner and the owner of three old doxies! They don't seem to mind the wild birds that peck and walk and fly in the yard--now a squirrel, rabbit, mole, mouse, any thing furry--doesn't make it a foot inside the fence! I love your set up.. QB


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My female sheltie thinks the baby chicks are her babies. LOL We finally put them out in the coop and yard and she's always over there keeping her eye on them. When one tumbles, she jumps up just like she did with her puppies. One of my male shelties wants to play with them. He's the one I worry about the most. I'm afraid he'll try to get in and play and wind up hurting one of them. I would have never thought about the L shaped fencing. I'll have to do that with our yard.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Boleyz said:


> It doesn't matter, because I shut them in the coop at night. The coop is ****-proof


Oh good,I figured you would. Just remember seeing stories on the chicken board about killer *****! They are horrible here in Kansas,they'll stop at nothing for free chicken/duck dinner! Looks like your chicks are doing alot better!


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

i remember my grandpas method to break a dog. 1st time he would take the dead chicken and beat the dog with it. 2nd time he would tie the chicken around the dogs neck and let it rot off. if the dog killed another chicken he killed the dog. he said he would not have a dog that kiled chickens.

rm


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

That little dog needs to be introduced to and shut up with a couple ornery old roosters. When you let him out, a chicken would be the last thing he would want to eat and I doubt he would touch KFC, if he new it was chicken.:chicken:lol Eddie


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

rmaster14145 said:


> i remember my grandpas method to break a dog. 1st time he would take the dead chicken and beat the dog with it. 2nd time he would tie the chicken around the dogs neck and let it rot off. if the dog killed another chicken he killed the dog. he said he would not have a dog that kiled chickens.
> 
> rm


 I've known **** hunters to break their hounds like that, plus there is another method. What ever game the dog likes to run, If its a possum use a possum, if deer use a deer hide. You put the possum or deer hide in a 55gal barrel, then the dog, you need a lid on the barrel to keep dog inside. Find a long hill and put the barrel on its side and let it roll down the hill with the dog and game in the barrel. As that barrel travels down the hill, the dog thinks that animal he liked to run, is now trying its best to beat him to death. When you let him out hes going to be sick because of being dizzy ,:stars: but he thinks that critter made him sick therefore that game is no fun and will not associate with them critters any longer.:flame: Eddie


----------

